# c'est trop bien rangé.... j'aime pas



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est du passé tout ça, j'ai changé




ça te vas pas la diplomatie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personne ne change.... on évolue.... mais le naturel reviendras au galop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_j'espère, sinon ça voudrais dire que t'as pris un coup de vieux.... _





si ça continue comme ça, on vas finir par voir un aricosec faire de la boxe thaï, Alèm devenir Admin philosophe des forums de Télérama, Veejee faire des raves parties chez lui, Macinside devenir le fils spirituel de maître Cappello, Thebig en costume cravate Dolce &amp; Gabanna + Catogan nickel comme l'as eus De Niro à une époque et être aussi svelte-majestueux au calme olympien d'un Amok, Un Zaza avec des dreads et un narguilé dans chaques narines vendant de l'opium sur internet, Cl97 Taliban ches Mac4ever, Globalcut représentant chez France Télécom, Yama en string porte dauphine à Paris, Api secrétaire particulière du PD-G chez Elf Aquitaine, SirMacGregor académicien, Number One décorateur chez Microsoft, Amok conseillé privé et grand ami de Raffarin, et moi en moine boudhiste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Manquerais plus que Barbarella nous invite chez elle pour déguster sa grande cuisine


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2003)

Tu sais bien que je n'ai pas changé...

Le contenu est resté le même seule la forme change.

Niarg...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2003)

En plus tu as sorti cet extrait de phrase du contexte, lui faisant perdre beaucoup de son sens, la suite avait son importance.

Mais bon...

Les gens sont méchants, je le savais !!


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> si ça continue comme ça, on vas finir par voir un aricosec faire de la boxe thaï



oublier pas le fauteuil dans les cordes


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Alèm devenir Admin philosophe des forums de Télérama,



c'est déjà le cas


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Veejee faire des raves parties chez lui,



il va en valoir de l'exta pour réveiller les suisses


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Macinside devenir le fils spirituel de maître Cappello,



il y est presque


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Thebig en costume cravate Dolce &amp; Gabanna + Catogan nickel comme l'as eus De Niro à une époque et être aussi svelte-majestueux au calme olympien d'un Amok,



je crois que les pompes son en kernel et panic


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Un Zaza avec des dreads et un narguilé dans chaques narines vendant de l'opium sur internet,



attend qu'il est des cheveux


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Cl97 Taliban ches Mac4ever,



il faut bien les remettre dans le droit chemin ces p'tits jeunes


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Globalcut représentant chez France Télécom,



ils veulent pas lui ! il est plus alcoolique que la moyenne


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Yama en string porte dauphine à Paris,



tu préférais pas place de clichy ?


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Api secrétaire particulière du PD-G chez Elf Aquitaine,



quelle genre de secrétaire ?


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> SirMacGregor académicien,



possible, vu qu'ils ont déjà giscar


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2003)

Wouahou !

10 posts en 5 min...faut voir que le sujet est riche !


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Number One décorateur chez Microsoft,



il y a pas de kro en suisse ? juste de la tourtelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Amok conseillé privé et grand ami de Raffarin, et moi en moine boudhiste.



il l'est déjà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Manquerais plus que Barbarella nous invite chez elle pour déguster sa grande cuisine



elle est chez toi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vite j'ai reçu des menaces


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Wouahou !
> 
> 10 posts en 5 min...faut voir que le sujet est riche !



il faut bien y répondre


----------



## iMax (30 Décembre 2003)

Déjà un remplaçant pour "Ici c'est mieux qu'en face"


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> c'est déjà le cas



c'est pas FT, c'est Wanagro


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Déjà un remplaçant pour "Ici c'est mieux qu'en face"


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas FT, c'est Wanagro



wanagro ça pu du © 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vive Groos


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Déjà un remplaçant pour "Ici c'est mieux qu'en face"



ça va pas rester ouvert longtemps


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> ça va pas rester ouvert longtemps



Et grace à qui


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et grace à qui



grâce a moi


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> attend qu'il est des cheveux



c'est pas près d'arriver en effet... quoique en dépecçant une brosse à encoller la tapisserie.... et de la colle à tapisserie justement.... on peut lui faire la même tête que PPDA


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> ils veulent pas lui ! il est plus alcoolique que la moyenne



alors on l'enverras à la Poste


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> alors on l'enverras à la Poste



même alèm est plus a la poste ! c'est dire


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> tu préférais pas place de clichy ?


 trop boulotte, pas assez bronzé, l'air déprimant.... fait quand même plus Babouchka ex-soviétique.... porte dauphine c'est sa place


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas près d'arriver en effet... quoique en dépecçant une brosse à encoller la tapisserie.... et de la colle à tapisserie justement.... on peut lui faire la même tête que PPDA



même pas peur


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> quelle genre de secrétaire ?



taille crayons, maitresse sur fauteuil en cuir, les mikados au dessus de la photocopieuse


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> trop boulotte, pas assez bronzé, l'air déprimant.... fait quand même plus Babouchka ex-soviétique.... porte dauphine c'est sa place



pas grave c'est sur la même ligne de metro


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> maitresse sur fauteuil en cuir,



va avatar était deja recouvert de cuir


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> elle est chez toi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




non je suis alèrgique aux fruits de mer


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> non je suis alèrgique aux fruits de mer



t'aime pas les mollusques ?


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> t'aime pas les mollusques ?


 si mais que les crevettes fermes... pas les bigorneaux et autres paires de soucoupes collées entre elles avec un mollard dedans


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> va avatar était deja recouvert de cuir


cé ki ? le surnom intime de Amok ?


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> cé ki ? le surnom intime de Amok ?



chut, on nous lit


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> pas grave c'est sur la même ligne de metro



trop perfectionniste.... y peut pas tout faire.... en plus si il raconte sa vie aux travellos de la place, vas se faire faire un couscous entre les jambes.... l'âme slave c'est porte Dauphine.... sinon lui reste de le parc de vincennes.... mais faut avoir sa pharmacie avec soi


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> même alèm est plus a la poste ! c'est dire



normal t'as vus la clientèle ? 

Conaissant Alèm, il à dus leur dire que la cotorep c'étais pas le bon bureau


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> trop perfectionniste.... y peut pas tout faire.... en plus si il raconte sa vie aux travellos de la place, vas se faire faire un couscous entre les jambes.... l'âme slave c'est porte Dauphine.... sinon lui reste de le parc de vincennes.... mais faut avoir sa pharmacie avec soi



ta l'air de bien connaître pour un Lyonnais


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> même pas peur




normal t'es habitué à l'original


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> normal t'es habitué à l'original



ta des photos qui le prouve ?


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> chut, on nous lit



non il est en vacances... c'est Po-Paul qui le remplace.... et doit avoir roulé sous un meuble à c't'heure


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> ta des photos qui le prouve ?



rien que les photos des AES prouve qu'il a dus confondre le fer à friser avec le Babyliss de sa mère à l'adolescence


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> et doit avoir roulé sous un meuble à c't'heure



qui ça ?


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> qui ça ?


 Po-Paul


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> ta l'air de bien connaître pour un Lyonnais



j'ai des relations


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Po-Paul



il bosse


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> qui ça ?


bah tu connais pas Po-Paul ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




celui qui a une bouille de Cabillaud, et qui rote pendant des heures si on lui pisse trop dans ses bières avant


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> il bosse



il récure les cuves chez Karlsberg ?


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> j'ai des relations



genre ?


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> il récure les cuves chez Karlsberg ?



je sais pas


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> genre ?



photographe de terrain, spécialisé dans le flou pour faire plus crédible


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas



menteur.... t'es bien placé pour le savoir.... demande au père global... dois savoir... entre Alcolliques y'a des liens


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> genre ?



tiens au fait t'avais pas couché avec la "secrétaire" une fois.... ? une histoire d'ascenseur bloqué


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

ahaaaaa ? tu sais plus quoi dire ? haheinnnnn ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 coincé le bout de plactoc nauséabond machouillé ?


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> photographe de terrain, spécialisé dans le flou pour faire plus crédible



faut juste lui dire que les autofocus c'est pas fait pour les chiens


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> menteur.... t'es bien placé pour le savoir.... demande au père global... dois savoir... entre Alcolliques y'a des liens








 on aura tout vu ici


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> tiens au fait t'avais pas couché avec la "secrétaire" une fois.... ? une histoire d'ascenseur bloqué



amok était pas la


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> on aura tout vu ici



non on a pas vu ma queue


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> non on a pas vu ma queue



quoi que, on peu la voir  par la


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> non on a pas vu ma queue




Elle est cachée par ton GroBide c'est pour ca


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> amok était pas la



si on regarde bien le film


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Elle est cachée par ton GroBide c'est pour ca



ta pas regarder derrière


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> amok était pas la



pas téméraire le bout de polypropylène jaune


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> pas téméraire le bout de polypropylène jaune



je suis orange déjà


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> je suis orange déjà


 ça vieillit mal le plastique


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ça vieillit mal le plastique



impossible, je change de peau tout les 4 ans


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

[Message technique]  _  <font color="orange"> *L'ULTRAFLOOD se feras désormais  ICI ... dans les sujets "Scrabble" façon maison de retraite, c'est la meilleure planque rêvée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ULTRAFLOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDD POOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* _  </font> [/Message technique]


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ça vieillit mal le plastique



et puis gribouille, dessine moi un casimir


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> impossible, je change de peau tout les 4 ans



Faut pas faire refondre direct à la casserolle.. le bain-marie ça abime moins


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> [Message technique]  _  <font color="orange"> *L'ULTRAFLOOD se feras désormais  ICI ... dans les sujets "Scrabble" façon maison de retraite, c'est la meilleure planque rêvée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la pub c'est interdit


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> et puis gribouille, dessine moi un casimir



ok je te ferais ça avec un bâton dans la caisse de mon chat.... comme ça on auras l'odeur avec l'image


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas faire refondre direct à la casserolle.. le bain-marie ça abime moins



ça ce mange pas


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ok je te ferais ça avec un bâton dans la caisse de mon chat.... comme ça on auras l'odeur avec l'image



ce qui confirme que les chats ça pu du ©


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> la pub c'est interdit



poste utile vas faire un brin de flood là bas.... régulièrement... ça se voit pas.... et le vieux y croiras qu'on s'intéresse à son sujet, lui redonneras du baume a son poumon d'acier


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] les chats quand ils on faits, c'est comme mackie de jour comme de nuit pour l'odorama


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> poste utile vas faire un brin de flood là bas.... régulièrement... ça se voit pas.... et le vieux y croiras qu'on s'intéresse à son sujet, lui redonneras du baume a son poumon d'acier



ça doit être lui qui héberge le forum vu comment ça rame


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> ça doit être lui qui héberge le forum vu comment ça rame


 faut pédaler comme le rat dans sa petite roue.... lui c'est sur un tapis roulant de caisse d'hypermarché recyclé


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

pfffff


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> pfffff


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

>



'tension a la smgite


----------



## aricosec (30 Décembre 2003)

les bras m'en tombent,un suget GRIBOUILLE avec 4 pages et cinq etoiles.
chiotte de chiotte,c'est pas normal,une enquete s'impose,j'appelle columbo


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> c'est déjà le cas



ah bon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




désolé, je ne suis ni catho ni socialiste...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je suis pire.


----------



## semac (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> et moi en moine boudhiste.



Euuuh si je puis me permettre, il y a déjà moi en moine Tibetain demandé à kokua !!


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

Ouais même qu' on a eu une innondation de flood y a pas longtemps et une autre de Gloubiboulga ce matin.
Beurk.





A tel point que mon grand maître tombe dans la vulgarité, mais bon l' abstinence peut aussi expliquer ça !


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2003)

Et ouais mais je peux pas être partout !


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

1


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

2


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

3


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

4


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

5


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

6


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

7


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

8


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

9


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

10


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

11


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

12


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

13


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

14


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

15


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

16


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

17


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

18


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

19


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

20


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

21


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

22


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

23


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

24


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Décembre 2003)

Je prend le 51


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

25


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

26


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

27


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

28


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

29


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

30


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

31


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

33


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

34


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Décembre 2003)




----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

burp pour le 32


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)




----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

..._je compte..._


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

..._le nombre de cabines...._


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

_la dessus_


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

voilà


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

héhé


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

a kalmiméro j'été ?


----------



## aricosec (30 Décembre 2003)

merde,la grib qu'a perdu deux etoiles au guide macg,pauvre petit bouchon va


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

35


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

36


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

37


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

38


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

39


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

40


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

41


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

42


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

43


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

?


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

744


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

oups


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

c'est tout mélangé maintenant


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

97


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

98


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

99


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

100


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

45


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

50


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

51


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> 51


Gribouille :

Enregistré(e) le : 29/08/2000
Messages: 4317
Lieu : de retour rien que pour vous gribouiller 4317


alors 4317
4+3=7
7+7= 14
14+1= 15

inversé = 51   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










maintenant si tu floodes encore ça ne marche plus


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Décembre 2003)

Message effacé par TibomonG4


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _la dessus_


----------



## gribouille (31 Décembre 2003)

&lt;img src="/


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



_La proue très effilée du Queen Mary 2, taillée pour affronter les lames de l'Atlantique nord, est caractéristique des « liners » de légende, mais sa ligne emprunte aussi aux paquebots modernes, avec notamment une hauteur importante pour pouvoir proposer un grand nombre de cabines._


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

Comment on fait pour monter dedans ?


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



_Le bateau jauge 150 000 tonneaux et mesure 345 mètres de long pour 41 de large. Ses moteurs totalisent 154 000 chevaux. L'énergie produite à bord suffirait à éclairer une ville de 300 000 habitants._


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>




_Sa hauteur atteint 74 mètres répartis sur quinze ponts, dont 62 mètres émergés, soit l'équivalent d'un immeuble de vingt-trois étages. Quelque 2 600 passagers et 1 250 membres d'équipage prendront place à son bord._


----------



## gribouille (31 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Le bateau jauge 150 000 tonneaux et mesure 345 mètres de long pour 41 de large. Ses moteurs totalisent 154 000 chevaux. L'énergie produite à bord suffirait à éclairer une ville de 300 000 habitants._



encore un bus géant pour vieux séniles en mal de maison de retraite....

on vas y envoyer l'arico


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>




_Le bateau sera doté entre autres d'un théâtre de 1 000 places, d'une thalassothérapie, d'un planétarium embarqué, de cinq piscines et d'une salle de bal, mais aussi de 2 000 salles de bain, 80 000 points lumineux, 3 000 téléphones, 25 000 m2 de moquettes, 4 500 marches d'escaliers, des centaines d'oeuvres d'art._


----------



## gribouille (31 Décembre 2003)

j'espère qu'ils on prévus une grande morgue pour tout les viocs qui vont crever si la clim tombe en panne


----------



## gribouille (31 Décembre 2003)

x 10449






 (je déteste la petite roue multicolor...)

Foguenne.


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Quelque 2 600 passagers et 1 250 membres d'équipage prendront place à son bord._
> 
> _L'énergie produite à bord suffirait à éclairer une ville de 300 000 habitants._







 Moui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Rien ne vous choque là ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

Y a de l'énergie pour 12 !


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a de l'énergie pour 12 !


Un rapport de 12, pour un bateau angliche qui tournera à la Livre Sterling, c'est presque pas étonnant finalement...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

Ouaip...

Enfin, moi d'un autre coté, ce que j'en disais !!


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

Comme d'hab...


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

On s'en fout finalement


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

Au premier _iceberg_ qu'il rencontrera... *bloufff !!*


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

J'ai peur que les marins ne l'aiment pas beaucoup ce bateau...

C'est superstitieux un marin...


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

Et on aura encore droit à un film à la con. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut bien faire vivre l'industrie du cinéma...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

Faux bien faire chanter céline fion aussi...


----------



## anntraxh (31 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faux bien faire chanter céline fion aussi...



Ah oui ... mais non, hin , c'est trop horribeule ça !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

Tout le monde n'est pas Etta james !!


----------



## aricosec (31 Décembre 2003)

le mousse est un mien parent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le pont sera bien enduit de savon,la grib va se péter une gencive,je ne vous dit que ça,un rigolo comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 voulant monter dans ce navire poof...poof..n'importe quoi


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> le mousse est un mien parent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah déjà qu'il a déjà été frappé  décidément


----------



## semac (31 Décembre 2003)

Dit SonnyBoy, c'est qui sur la photo ?






C'est toi ?


----------



## anntraxh (31 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Dit SonnyBoy, c'est qui sur la photo ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ksssssss ... non seulement ça floode, mais c'est inculte ...!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Johnny Winter, ça ne te dit rien ???


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

Heureusement qu'il y en a qui suivent !!


----------



## Amok (31 Décembre 2003)

Un tenisman?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

Ben voyons !!

C'est vrai, j'adore le sport.


----------

